
Understanding what Minecraft really means to Microsoft - Red_Tarsius
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/225643/Understanding_what_Minecraft_really_means_to_Microsoft.php
======
Jupe
It would be great if MS made a real modding platform; the _mess_ that is the
mod world in Minecraft is beyond comprehension. My son is a devoted fan, and
is always chasing the latest mod, which usually requires a unique launcher
(which is naturally incompatible with all the other launchers), with a special
version of the game, etc.

Hook it up to a functioning app store and you've got a money printing machine.

~~~
hartror
It would be an extremely unpopular move with the current modders.

~~~
pdkl95
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkSvk0frQOY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkSvk0frQOY)

"Where's the Modding API?" \- Yogscast

------
spb
> In June this year, Mojang said across all platforms (PC/Mac, consoles,
> mobile) it has sold 54 million copies of the game, which you only have to
> pay for once (how quaint!).

Do they mean instead of subscription/microtransactions? Last time I checked,
you had to pay for Minecraft separately on each platform.

~~~
prawn
I think they just mean that you pay once and play forever. You don't pay a
monthly subscription or buy Minecraft 2 or buy tools through IAP, etc.

